# Dark Horse RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/2/15)

Dark Horse RDA now in stock:




The Dark Horse RDA (rebuildable drip atomizer) is another great addition for vaping enthusiasts. The AFC ring allows for a plethora of airflow settings. It can be flipped upside-down to allow additional air hole configurations, for a total of 16 options. Adjustable copper contact pin for superior performance, XL 2.7mm post holes for thicker gauges, and the threaded heat-resistant nylon drip tip insulator can be uninstalled and replaced by the super-wide MONSTER style drip tip to essentially eliminate constriction of airflow from the deck.

Features:
22mm Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
16 Preset Airflow Options with Stock AFC Ring
3mm Stainless Steel Contact Screws
Gold Plated Flattened Positive Post Designed To Prevent Spinning
Square Negative Post Milled To The Deck
2.7mm Post Holes For Extreme Cloud Chasers
Adjustable Gold Plated Contact Pin
Black Nylon Steam Angel MONSTER Drip Tip
Black NYlon Heat Resistant Adapter and Steam Angel SWB (Super Wide Bore) SS Drip Tip
Superior Heat Resistant Nylon
Melting Point of Nylon: approx. 260°C or approx. 500°F
Melting Point of Delrin: approx. 175°C or approx. 347°F
Nylon Offers Smooth Matte Finish Compared To Shiny Delrin Finish

Get yours here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/dark-horse-clone-rda


----------

